# Easy Alligator Hunt



## Farm Club (Aug 9, 2017)

We have a gator that is about 5 to 6 feet long in a probably 1/2 acre pond that needs to go. We are in zone 8. This gator has become rather aggressive. I would like to offer the opportunity for someone to use their tag on this gator. I would like for a special needs child or a child with a terminal disease to be able to participate in the hunt. We have talked about contacting DNR about removing this gator but if a child could take this gator I think it would be great. It would be easy to just shoot this gator but that would be against the law. My son and I have been drawn for 2 hunts over the last 7 years and harvested 2 gators. We did not get a tag this year. If you have a child that could participate let me know.


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 25, 2017)

Awfully nice of you.   Please post  up with the rest of the story and pictures.  
One of the gators we fish near starting acting more aggressive and curious awhile back.  We fish from kayaks.  Normally we just fish like they aren't there besides getting our fish in quicker and not using a stringer.  This particular one ended up grabbing a lure late one night and getting hooked good.  I sure was disappointed when I realized it wasn't a huge bass.  It took awhile to get him loose (lure broke in half) but since then it's really kept it's distance.  Usually even heading the other way when we are there.  
We are fishing a much larger place.  I guess one in a 1/2 acre pond is a little different.


----------



## Farm Club (Sep 4, 2017)

Belair sorry about the late reply. My Father inlaw owns the pond and he has been feeding this gator fish and scraps for about 3 years . One day the gator charged up the bank at him and luckly he got back in his golf cart. He is 84 and it has us worried that this gator has gotten so aggressive. A women was killed here locally a couple of years back in a pretty upscale community by a gator in a retention pond. Not to many have commented on this post. If you have a zone 8 tag and it gets close to the end of the season and you want to fill that tag let me know.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 29, 2017)

I’ve got at Zone 8 tag that I need to fill. Where is the pond at?  I’d be happy to take the gator off your hands for you.


----------



## ben300win (Sep 30, 2017)

Michael on here is a guide for zone 8. He might have a client that has an unfilled tag.


----------



## Farm Club (Oct 1, 2017)

Im sorry about the late reply, I had family down for the weekend and did not check the forum. Maybe next year.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 2, 2017)

Farm Club said:


> Im sorry about the late reply, I had family down for the weekend and did not check the forum. Maybe next year.



You made a very great and generous offer.  I hope someone will be able to take advantage of it next year.  Thank you.


----------



## lampern (Oct 6, 2017)

If that gator really is aggressive you need to get rid of it now


----------

